# Interruptor al tacto



## Arnaldo Flores (Oct 13, 2006)

Buenas, ojala que me puedan ayudar.
 ¿Alguien tiene un interruptor al tacto para una lampara de 220 Vca?
De antemano gracias.


----------



## Electronicko (Oct 15, 2006)




----------



## Arnaldo Flores (Oct 15, 2006)

gracias electronicko voy a probarlo.


----------



## snusnuh (Jul 21, 2007)

Hay interruptores más sencillos, los puedes hacer con un lm555, en este momento no tengo el plano pero podés buscar en este mismo foro "sensor de tacto con lm555" y encontrarás. Solo necesitas tocarlo con un dedo aunque permanecerá encendido por un tiempo pequeño así que deberías agregar un flip-flop data para poder controlar el on-off fácilmente


----------



## Electronicko (Jul 22, 2007)

snusnuh dijo:
			
		

> Hay interruptores más sencillos, los puedes hacer con un lm555, en este momento no tengo el plano pero podés buscar en este mismo foro "sensor de tacto con lm555" y encontrarás. Solo necesitas tocarlo con un dedo aunque permanecerá encendido por un tiempo pequeño así que deberías agregar un flip-flop data para poder controlar el on-off fácilmente



Es verdad, yo tengo el esquematico, vere si lo encuentro y lo posteo

Saludos.


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 22, 2007)

Este integrado NO solo enciende y apaga sino que tambien es dimmer con memoria de estado, o sea que enciente la lampara al valor al que fue apagada con solo un toque al sensor metalico: 

SLB0587

https://www.selectronic.fr/includes_selectronic/pdf/Siemens/SLB0587.PDF


----------



## Electronicko (Jul 22, 2007)

Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> Este integrado NO solo enciende y apaga sino que tambien es dimmer con memoria de estado, o sea que enciente la lampara al valor al que fue apagada con solo un toque al sensor metalico:
> 
> SLB0587
> 
> https://www.selectronic.fr/includes_selectronic/pdf/Siemens/SLB0587.PDF




Si te fijas en el datasheet, te darás cuenta, que es el equivalente al que postee. el LS 7231


----------



## izeber (Abr 8, 2008)

Electronicko dijo:
			
		

> Fogonazo dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Buenos dias, 
Quisiera saber si en un circuito donde antes tenía un SLB0587 puedo cambiarlo por un LS7231 sin realizar ningun cambio adicional en algun otro componente, 
Gracias,


----------



## remramon2007 (May 20, 2008)

hola gente como estan?
por aca todo tranquilo desarrollando jajaja como ya es costumbre  paso a contarles que arme el sensor de tacto solo utilise la parte del 555 y la salida la conecto a un pic, anda de maravillas si utilizo un cablecito corto... PERO ......... jajaja aca se viene el problema si quiero colocar una chapita de unos mmm 3 cm x 5 cm deja de funcionar al tacto y pasa a funcionar por proximidad jajaja es decir acerco la mano y se dispara intente poner en serie entre la chapita y el 555 una R de valor algo un par de mega ohms y un cap pero ninguna de las dos me funciono alguien me puede decir como puedo solucionar esto?
desde ya les agradesco y espero me puedan dar una mano ya que lo que estoy intentando armar es para personas discapacitadas y de bajos recursos economicos. no pienso comercializar esto; si no que pienso desarrollar y montar unos equipos para luego donarlos a una escuela.
espero haberles tocado un poco el corazon! como me paso a mi cuando me contaron que hay equipos de este tipo pero que son algo costosos.

un fuerte abrazo y gracias!


----------



## Electronicko (May 20, 2008)

Hola amigo, en ese caso le sugiero que materialize el circuito compuesto por el LS7231 (figura que se encuentra al inicio de este post), descargue el datasheet para ver que modificaciones hay que realizar para trabajar con 110V.
Supongo que lo quieres para encender una luz incandescente?

A mi me funciono de maravillas

Saludos!


----------



## Dano (May 20, 2008)

remramon2007 dijo:
			
		

> hola gente como estan?
> por aca todo tranquilo desarrollando jajaja como ya es costumbre  paso a contarles que arme el sensor de tacto solo utilise la parte del 555 y la salida la conecto a un pic, anda de maravillas si utilizo un cablecito corto... PERO ......... jajaja aca se viene el problema si quiero colocar una chapita de unos mmm 3 cm x 5 cm deja de funcionar al tacto y pasa a funcionar por proximidad jajaja es decir acerco la mano y se dispara intente poner en serie entre la chapita y el 555 una R de valor algo un par de mega ohms y un cap pero ninguna de las dos me funciono alguien me puede decir como puedo solucionar esto?
> desde ya les agradesco y espero me puedan dar una mano ya que lo que estoy intentando armar es para personas discapacitadas y de bajos recursos economicos. no pienso comercializar esto; si no que pienso desarrollar y montar unos equipos para luego donarlos a una escuela.
> espero haberles tocado un poco el corazon! como me paso a mi cuando me contaron que hay equipos de este tipo pero que son algo costosos.
> ...



Para disminuir la sensibilidad puedes probar colocando  una resistencia entre la el trigger y + del 555.
El valor puede ser entre 1k y infinito (sin resistencia)


----------



## makine (May 21, 2008)

Y no sirve un sensor capacitivo como el de los ascensores, que solo con que acerques el dedo ya se conmutan? Hay muchos sensores para detectar el tacto de los dedos y si no recuerdo mal los capacitivos eran uno de ellos.


----------



## remramon2007 (May 21, 2008)

hola dano como va? y gracias por tu respuesta ahora me encuentro leyendo esto en el trabajo y ahora me voy a estudiar al llegar a casa provare lo que me sugieres y luego te cuento para ver que paso y como salio todo  un fuerte abrazo y gracias devuelta!

hola makine como estas? gracias por responderme y paso a contarte que lo que tengo armado trabaja como un sensor capacitivo pero... lo que necesito es que el 555 me envie un 1 logico solo al tocar la chapita y un 0 al despegar el dedo de la misma.
lo que tengo armado me funciona pero tambien funciona al tener un dedo o la mano cerca de la chapita! en algunos casos acerco la mano a unos 5 mm de ditancia y ya se dispara y en otros no se dispara hasta tocar pero despues debo alejar la mano unos 5 cm para que se desactive. esto depende del tamaño del sensor (chapita) ya que si dejo solo un sensor de 1 mm de diametro funciona o la punta de un cable. el sensor se encuentra dentro de una cajita de plastico.
espero haber sido algo claro y resumiendo lo que necesitaria es que el sensor acepte una chapita de unos 3 cm x 5 cm que al tocarla se accione y al dejar de tocarla se apague, con accionar y apagar me refiero que por la salida del sensor salga un 1 logico o un 0 logico para luego usar ese valor y meterlo en un pic y este ultimo es el encargado de trabajar con ese valor.

un fuerte abrazo y gracias por el tiempo que dedicaron a mi consulta!


----------



## remramon2007 (May 23, 2008)

Dano muchas gracias!
funciono, recien termine de armarlo y le agregue una resistencia de 1 M y aparentemente esta funcionando bien, como queria! jaja buenisimo!
lo seguire probando y en unos dias te cuento haber que paso, igualmente creo que esto es lo que necesitaba ya que note que le puedo quitar ganancia a la etapa que detecta el toque.
bueno a seguir probandolo y a buscar gente que toque la chapita para ver como funciona el sensor con distintas personas y a probarlo luego con el equipo todo armado!
un fuerte abrazo y mil gracias

bueno gente escribo para confirmar que el aporte de Dano funciono. asi que ya esta lista la etapa del sensor, asi que muchisimas gracias por la información que me pasaste!

un abrazo


----------



## emanuel23 (Nov 14, 2008)

Hola gente. Pregunto como lo hizo un compañero aca, en el circuito que aparece al principio donde dice Tacto lleva algun dispositivo especial o una simple chapita?saludos


----------



## remramon2007 (Nov 15, 2008)

hola emanuel23, solo lleva una chapita de esa medida y funciona muy bien. la chapita que utilise es la que se usan en los talleres mecanicos para poner como suplemento entre un eje y un ruleman por ejemplo.
no recuerdo el nombre de la misma en este momento es de color dorada, si no sabes cual es o adaptas otra o me pides el nombre y te lo averiguo.
cualquier duda consulta, un abrazo!

remramon2007


----------



## remramon2007 (Jun 14, 2009)

hola que tal! como podras ver yo fui quien inicio el post y te cuento que para mi suerte me funciono perfectamente! y coloque un cable de un poco mas de 1 cm en realidad utilise un cable de unos 4 cm aproximadamente hasta la placa metalica donde se toca (chapita) es de 3 cm x 5 cm y tuve ese problema y lo solucione colocando una resistencia de 1 Mohms... no se la chapita que utilizas como sensor de que tamaño es ni el cable de que largo! yo provaria colocar la resistencia o una mas grande!, utilizar un cable mayado para evitar que se meta ruido y... otra cosa porque no colocas la plaquita con el 555 bien cerca de la chapita!

otra cosa prueba colocar un capacitor en serie tal ves funcione es algo que se me ocurre ahora no lo he provado pero... tal ves funcione!

y... otra cosa con pic trabajas? si no podrias probar colocar un pic y utilizar la funcion POT con el compilador picbasic pro

POT Pin,Scale,Var

Lee un potenciómetro (ú otro dispositivo resistivo) en Pin .
La resistencia se mide tomando el tiempo de descarga de un capacitor a través de un resistor.

al tocar con un dedo un la union de la resistencia con el capacitor lo que se origina es una variacion en el valor leido y podrias tomar un valor fijo de referencia o mejor unos parametros de tal a tal valor considerando la variacion por estatica y bla bla bla... yo lo hice asi de esa manera y me funciono perfectamente pero... por costos utilise este otro sensor.

cualquier cosa me escribes y te doy una mano.

salu2 rAm0n


----------



## treblo (Jul 5, 2009)

hola soy un poco principiante en esto de la electronica y me gustaria armart este circuito y tengo una duda la resistencia de 1Mohm en donde se tiene que colocar gracias


----------



## remramon2007 (Jul 6, 2009)

entre la chapita y masa... si mal no recuerdo!

prueba y decime ja! si no me fijo en el sensor!

un abrazo


----------



## ironeric23 (Dic 24, 2011)

Hola gente, me presento, mi nombre es Eric.
Estoy intentando hacer un velador que tenga un interruptor táctil.
Es para el regalo de navidad de mi abuelo.
El circuito que estoy usando es este: 
http://profesormolina.webcindario.com/circuitos2/circuitos.php?codigo=34
El problema es que no se bien como alimentarlo.
Un transformador solo para el interruptor me parece raro, pero aunque así fuera, cual me convendría armar,  y con cuantos amperes? 
Soy medio crudo en electrónica pero lo estoy intentando hehe.
La segunda pregunta es en cuanto a como conecto el relé a la corriente 220V que va hacia la lamparita.
Gracias, chau. Eric
pd: feliz navidad


----------



## ironeric23 (Dic 31, 2011)

Hago la pregunta mas especifica, tal vez así alguien sabe la respuesta.
Al final armé el circuito( http://profesormolina.webcindario.com/circuitos2/circuitos.php?codigo=34 ) en el protoboard.
Antes de conectarlo quiero sacarme estas 3 dudas:
1: dice 12V pero cuantos amperes necesita?
2: como conecto específicamente el relé a 220V y de ahi a la lampara??
3: Que alternativa tengo, una vez terminado, para cambiar la chapita? me refiero a algo mas presentable jej.
Bueno, gracias de antemano


----------



## lubeck (Dic 31, 2011)

> 1: dice 12V pero cuantos amperes necesita?



para eso, si lo quieres muy preciso se deben hacer calculos.... a ojo de buen cubero yo diria que una fuente de 12v y de unos 500mA es suficiente....



> 2: como conecto específicamente el relé a 220V y de ahi a la lampara??



pues depende del rele que tengas....

mira un dibujo para que te des una idea...







en lugar de la pila va tu circuito, y en lugar del motor va la lampara....


> 3: Que alternativa tengo, una vez terminado, para cambiar la chapita?


Alternativas tienes muchisimas, puedes poner casi cualquier lamina metalica, en gustos se rompen generos... 



> Bueno, gracias de antemano


Bueno, de nada de antemano....


----------



## ironeric23 (Dic 31, 2011)

Muchas gracias lubeck.
En cuanto al relé, es este
Como ves tiene una pata mas, que supuestamente es la que cierra o abre el circuito. Donde la conecto esa?


----------



## lubeck (Dic 31, 2011)

RL es la bobina en tu circuito...



una patita queda sin conectar....


----------



## obatsug (Dic 31, 2011)

Buscando en el foro encontre este circuito con un 555 pero solo tengo una duda en un componente el cual es el que tiene una "k" que esta en paralelo al diodo 4 y también me gustaría si alguien sabe algún valor o como lo puedo pedir en una tienda de electrónica de antemano les agradezco y les deseo un feliz año nuevo pasensela súper en familia y no beban mucho. jejejeje Saludos.


https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/proyectos/interruptor-toque.htm


----------



## lubeck (Dic 31, 2011)

obatsug dijo:


> buscando en el foro encontre este circuito con un 555 pero solo tengo una duda en un componente el cual es el que tiene una "k" que esta en paralelo al diodo 4 y también me gustaría si alguien sabe algún valor o como lo puedo pedir en una tienda de electrónica de antemano les agradezco y les deseo un feliz año nuevo pasensela súper en familia y no beban mucho. jejejeje saludos.



es un relay y el valor depende de como alimentas el circuito, si lo alimentas con 12v pues compra un relay de 12v 

la imagen es como el del post 34... (uno anterior al tuyo)


----------



## obatsug (Dic 31, 2011)

gracias lubeck muchas gracias entonces creo que ya no hay problema para que lo pueda hacer jejejejejej feliz 2012 jejejeje


----------



## PRODIGITALLIFE (Dic 31, 2011)

lubeck dijo:


> para eso, si lo quieres muy preciso se deben hacer calculos.... a ojo de buen cubero yo diria que una fuente de 12v y de unos 500mA es suficiente....
> 
> 
> Hola Lubeck qué tal? mi nombre es Gastón una consulta: el circuito que mencionaba *rodrigo_6* funcionaba a 12V, ahora que tu introdujiste este circuito del relé, no se si entendí mal o qué o con esto me ahorro de enchufarlo a 12V? y qué es el componente P, es una bobina? o que sería?
> Desde ya Muchas Gracias!!!


----------



## lubeck (Dic 31, 2011)

> el circuito que mencionaba rodrigo_6 funcionaba a 12V, ahora que tu introdujiste este circuito del relé, no se si entendí mal o qué o con esto me ahorro de enchufarlo a 12V?



no... 
entendiste mal... 

el rele es para accionar un dispositivo de mayor voltaje y mayor amperaje, digamos 220V y 20A....

el circuito completo funciona con 12v y 500mA....( o quizas ya menos segun los datos de rele yo diria que baja a unos 100mA pero bueno una de 500mA es suficiente )

el rele sirve para dar potencia y tambien para aislar del circuito principal...



> y qué es el componente P, es una bobina? o que sería?



no veo eso del componete P.... por ningun lado...

normalmente las bobinas se representan con la letra "L" y las resistencias con la letra "R".....

asi que si yo veo RL seria como una resistencia de una bobina....


----------



## carlosC (May 29, 2014)

amigos necesito el circuitito para encender y apagar una lampara de 110 vac alguien que me ayude con un diagrama ya que no encuentro...


----------



## Yetrox (May 30, 2014)

@carlosC no lo encuentras o no lo has buscado, el diagrama lo trae el mismo Datasheet del IC, que es el LS7232 para encender o apagar lámparas Touch para 220V y 110V...

http://www.farnell.com/datasheets/57961.pdf


----------



## carlosC (Jun 2, 2014)

gracias amigo, pero aca en coahuila es dificil encontrar el 7232 conoces alguna pagina donde pueda conseguirlo aqui mismo en mexico?


----------



## db25 (Jul 8, 2014)

Hola amigos,

En primer lugar comentar que soy bastante novato en el tema y no tengo muchos conocimientos. Os cuento, mi intención es diseñar un circuito que sea táctil pero que tenga la suficiente sensibilidad como para atravesar un cristal o vidrio de 3mm. La salida irá conectada a un pin de arduino que en funcion de si esta HIGH o LOW activara un rele. He probado este circuito con algunas modificaciones  (el transistor utilizado es un 2N2222(era el que tenia a mano) y el voltaje es de 5V) pero sin mucho exito, vamos que no me funciona:






¿Es posible que sea debido al transistor o al voltaje inferior?

Sin embargo en este otro circuito(muy similar al anterior) se puede apreciar mas o menos lo que pretendo conseguir:






Aquí un vídeo con el resultado del circuito anterior:






¿Podéis indicarme que estoy haciendo mal? ¿Alguna forma de mejorar o aumentar la sensibilidad?

Saludos


----------



## db25 (Jul 9, 2014)

Bueno chicos,

Decir que he armado el circuito del vídeo tal cual está en una protoboard y parece que es un fake, ese circuito no se corresponde con el que se ve en el vídeo porque no funciona ni por asomo con esa sensibilidad, de echo solo funciona si se toca directamente el metal.

¿Alguien podría decirme como amplificar esa sensibilidad?

Saludos


----------



## Lalinhost (Jul 23, 2014)

Buenas a todos, nose si me podrían explicar este circuito a detalle ¨RELE DE TOQUE¨ es un sensor que utiliza un opapm 741 y un sensor de toque que puede ser una chapa de metal o un electrodo para activar un relevador y activar algo.

Se que parece fácil para muchos pero para mi no, ya que en mi preparatoria los maestros de electrónica no asisten a clases además de tener una actitud muy negativa hacia los alumnos.

Nose si me podrían ayudar explicándome para que sirve cada elemento del circuito ...


Ver el archivo adjunto 114311

Este es el circuito del que tengo duda


----------



## papirrin (Jul 24, 2014)

r1+R2=hacen una resitencia de 20M que hacen un divisor de tension junto con el sensor de toque eso da un voltaje X

r3y R4 hace otro divisor de tension que da un voltaje Y

el 741 es un amplificador operacional que compara los voltajes de X e Y

el transistor, que se poraliza con R6 y R7, sirve como switch que activa al rele que tiene un diodo en paralelo para evitar que se destruya el transistor.


----------



## Lalinhost (Jul 27, 2014)

Gracias amigo, ya le entiendo mejor!


----------



## ALE777 (Abr 17, 2015)

Hola Amig@s!
Siguiendo con el hilo de este tema, yo he armado y probado este interruptor, que usa un integrado CD4027 (Flip Flop JK). El circuito anda muy bien, lo unico que no se como se podria convertir a "Tactil" porque solo funciona uniendo dos cablecitos en el protoboard. Cuando intente accionarlo tocando uno de los cables con mi dedo, no funcionaba, y tocando ambos cables con el dedo tampoco...
Les dejo un video de la primer prueba que hice:





Y aqui les dejo el circuito que esta en el video:




Voy a probar el circuito que subio Fogonazo, ese integrado es facil de conseguir? 
                                                                                                                             Saludos!!!





obatsug dijo:


> Buscando en el foro encontre este circuito con un 555 pero solo tengo una duda en un componente el cual es el que tiene una "k" que esta en paralelo al diodo 4 y también me gustaría si alguien sabe algún valor o como lo puedo pedir en una tienda de electrónica de antemano les agradezco y les deseo un feliz año nuevo pasensela súper en familia y no beban mucho. jejejeje Saludos.
> 
> 
> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/proyectos/interruptor-toque.htm



Lo lindo de este circuito es que quise simularlo en Livewire y no se como simular el "dedo"...
...Y sin dedito...no anda...


----------



## maxee (Abr 17, 2015)

tengo un video en youtube donde muestro un circuito que prende una lampara de 220Vca con un sensor táctil, la parte de fuente y sensor táctil te sirve, la salida del 555 la pones en la entrada de tu flip flop. (que es lo mismo que hice yo, solo que no tenia ningún F/F a mano y use otro integrado que para el caso es lo mismo)
espero te sirva un saludo
(adelantar el video hasta los últimos segundos donde esta el circuito)


----------



## DanielNR (Jul 14, 2016)

¡Hola a todo el mundo!
Hay cosas que no quedan aclaradas ni en el video ni en el esquema.
El esquema final que muestra el video está "cortado" por la parte inferior
Tengo varias preguntas, por ejemplo: 

- ¿Qué tipo de diodos son D1 y D2?
- ¿D3 (La verdad es que no se distingue bien) es un diodo zener BZX55C?
- ¿C1, C2 y C3 de cuánto voltaje deben ser? (Creo que C1 es de 250V pero no estoy seguro)
- ¿Dónde van los pines 1, 2 y 3?

¡Gracias de antemano!
¡Saludos!


----------



## papirrin (Jul 14, 2016)

> ¿Qué tipo de diodos son D1 y D2?


diodos rectificadores, puede ser el 1n4007



> - ¿D3 (La verdad es que no se distingue bien) es un diodo zener BZX55C?


 si puede ser un zener de 5V, esta como regulador para alimentar el circuito, yo creo que de 1A esta sobrado.



> - ¿C1, C2 y C3 de cuánto voltaje deben ser? (Creo que C1 es de 250V pero no estoy seguro)


C1 de 250V o mas, c2 y c3 de mas de 12V lo que sea.



> - ¿Dónde van los pines 1, 2 y 3?


en ningun lado quizas solo lo puso en el diagrama como testpoints, pero esta bien conectado el triac.



> El esquema final que muestra el video está "cortado" por la parte inferior


la linea que esta cortada va del triac al neutro, no debe haber nada mas.


----------



## DanielNR (Jul 14, 2016)

Muchas gracias por tu rápida respuesta 'papirrin'. ¿Podría usar un zener tipo BZX85C de 15V (en sustitución del BZX55C que sale en el esquema), o un ZPD13V? Según el esquema debería ser de 9,1V, pero sólo tengo los que os he dicho y de 6,2V.
¡Saludos!


----------



## papirrin (Jul 14, 2016)

Es muy probable que funcione desde 5v a 12v el zener. El 555 y el otro integrado son cmos


----------



## maxee (Jul 19, 2016)

Gracias por las respuestas papirrin. permitime hacerte una correccion. Para una alimentacion de 220Vca C1 debe ser para un voltaje mayor a 400V, con uno de 600v me quedaria tranquilo. Ya que si van muy justos suelen ponerse en corto destruyendo toda la electrónica.

(tambien vienen unos denominados X2 que tienen la particularidad de no ponerse en corto y se usan en estos casos)
(El zener entre 9 y 15V está bien. y de 1W para estar tranquilos)


----------



## papirrin (Jul 19, 2016)

se acepta la corrección como estoy en mexico conteste casi en automatico pensando en 110v.


----------



## DanielNR (Jul 21, 2016)

maxee dijo:


> Gracias por las respuestas papirrin. permitime hacerte una correccion. Para una alimentacion de 220Vca C1 debe ser para un voltaje mayor a 400V, con uno de 600v me quedaria tranquilo. Ya que si van muy justos suelen ponerse en corto destruyendo toda la electrónica.
> 
> (tambien vienen unos denominados X2 que tienen la particularidad de no ponerse en corto y se usan en estos casos)
> (El zener entre 9 y 15V está bien. y de 1W para estar tranquilos)



¿Qué particularidad tienen esos tipos de condensadores x2? Creo que en el video se ve C1 que es de 250V.
Si pusiéramos éste condensador (tipo x2) que muestra la foto  ... ya estaría bien?
Gracias y saludos.


----------



## papirrin (Jul 21, 2016)

Si funciona ese capacitor en escencia son capacitores de mejor calidad, y si funcionaria ese de 275vac pero es mas recomendable dejar mayor tolerancia porque se esta utilizando como una especie de resistencia y si revienta puede ser peligroso.


----------



## DanielNR (Jul 24, 2016)

Una última cuestión. ¿A qué pin del 4029B corresponde "LD" que muestra el esquema?
Muchas gracias como siempre


----------



## papirrin (Jul 24, 2016)

se supone que pin 1 segun el livewire pero viendo la ficha tecnica, ese corresponderia al enable. guiate con la ficha tecnica mejor.


----------



## DanielNR (Jul 24, 2016)

No creo que sea el pin 1. Tengo dudas, según su datasheet no aparece ningún pin con la descripción "LD"


----------



## papirrin (Jul 24, 2016)

en el datashet marca pin 1 enable, y pin 5 Carry in, en el livewire marca pin 1 como Load y pin 5 como enable, pero tu vas a armar el real asi que pin 5 y 1 van a masa.


----------



## DanielNR (Jul 24, 2016)

En tal caso conectaré "U/D" con "Preset Enable" y con LD tal y como muestra el esquema. Traducido al mundo real sería pin 1, 10 y 5 (suponiendo que "Carry In" corresponda al pin 5 (LD)) conectados a masa.

:cabezon:

Y otra cosita más ... ¿el pin 3 del 555 a qué pin corresponde del 4029B?


----------



## papirrin (Jul 24, 2016)

el que diga clock


----------



## DanielNR (Jul 25, 2016)

Después de muchos intentos he de decir que no me funciona el circuito.
Les mostraré un par de fotos haber si ustedes ven algún fallo. En teoría está todo igual que en el esquema salvo el diodo de 9,1V. He puesto otro en su lugar de 15V y 1W.


----------



## papirrin (Jul 25, 2016)

esta mal alimentado el 4029, de echo no esta alimentado jajajaj



ojo al manipilar ese circuito recuerda que estas alimentando con corriente alterna y debes tomar precauciones!!!!


----------



## DanielNR (Jul 26, 2016)

Disculpen mi torpeza de no alimentar el 4029. En todo caso ni en el esquema, ni en la explicación del video menciona ese detalle. Pero no hay excusas, el "culpable" de que no funcione mi circuito soy yo . Volviendo al circuito, en éste caso ¿me haría falta otra alimentación independiente? Según el datasheet del 4029, su alimentación debe ser de entre 3V a 15V. Con lo cual debería agregar otro circuito para tal fin. Obviamente deberá ser lo más pequeño posible. ¿Qué me aconsejan? ¿Qué tipo de circuito debería agregar para la alimentación del 4029?
¡¡Muchísimas gracias papirrin!!


----------



## papirrin (Jul 26, 2016)

de que hablas willis? el 4029 aguanta hasta 18v en todo caso si son 15v y loalimentas con 15 cual es el problema. por otro lado no es mas facil conseguirun zener de 9v si con ese ya esta probado que funciona para que agregarmas cosas que quizas no sepas como funcionan. dele alimentacion al 4029 como se debe y a probar . el pin 8 va a tierra y el 16 a positivo. y no contestaste si en el zener hay 15v. a mi me desespera que no contesten lo que se les pregunta y comienzo a perder interes de ayudar...


----------



## DanielNR (Jul 26, 2016)

Hay 13,54 V. Pero sólo funciona una vez. Enciendo y apago una primera vez y luego deja de funcionar. Cuando dices que el pin 16 va a positivo ... te refieres a la fase de 220V??
Detalle de la última variación: Esta vez conecté el pin 8 a masa, pero el 16 está sin conectar.


----------



## papirrin (Jul 26, 2016)

noooo... a los 15v en los 220 no hay positivo se le dice fase o neutro... ya rectificado se llama positivo o tierra. 
o sea pin 16 al zener.
y es muy extraño que no esten los 15v en el zener deberia. y con respecto a que solofunciona una vez fijate midiendo el pin 3 del 555 que hace  cuando tocas el sensor varias veces y me dices


----------



## DanielNR (Jul 26, 2016)

Ok. He conectado el pin 16 a neutro de 220V ¿es correcto?
Ahora ni si quiera se enciende. Hay 6 mV en el pin 3 de 555.


----------



## papirrin (Jul 26, 2016)

no es correcto pin 16 al zener donde mediste los 13.4v ese es el positivo.
tienes que verificar las tres secciones y asi determinar donde hay fallos.
primero la seccion de alimentacion que el zener este dando los 15v
despues el sensor que el pin 3 del 555 este camniando de un voltaje de 13v aprox a 0v aprox cada que pulses la placa metalica.
despues que el 4029 gatille al triac correctamente. creo que el pin6
eso lo haces con tu multimetro.


----------



## DanielNR (Jul 26, 2016)

Donde medí los 13V es entre masa y neutro de 220V.
Por favor que alguien me diga que donde va el diodo zener de 9,1V del esquema (en éste caso el negativo del zener) va a parar al neutro de 220V. Y sino es así que me lo desmientan, por favor.


----------



## papirrin (Jul 26, 2016)

mira busca fuente sin tranformador en google, normalmente se pone en fase, ahi esta en neutro, entonces el neutro sera el positivo de la fuente sin transformador en ese esquema.-


----------



## DanielNR (Jul 26, 2016)

Comprendo. He conectado el pin 8 a masa y el pin 16 al positivo del esquema del 4029. Tengo exactamente 13,50V en el diodo zener. El que yo le puse es de 15V. Supongo que ese es el primer fallo.


----------



## DanielNR (Jul 28, 2016)

He comprobado el circuito otra vez. Ahora parece que funciona, pero a medias. Tengo que darle a la chapita varios toques, 2, 3, 4, 5, 6, ... 34 para que se encienda o se apague. He probado con varias medidas de chapas ... grandes, medianas y pequeñas. También he utilizado varias bombillas ... de 6W, 7W, 9W, 15W y 20W. ¿A qué se puede deber esto? ¿Por qué en mi caso tengo que darle tantas veces para que funcione?
Gracias, como siempre.
¡Saludos!



Aquí les dejo unas fotos.


----------



## papirrin (Jul 28, 2016)

si quedo al ultimo con el zener de 15v?
lo que se me ocurre es que el pin 2 del 555  quedo muy duro y hay que ajustar los valores o quitar las resistencias.

poco mas tarde le echo calculos y te digo si va por ahi.


----------



## DanielNR (Jul 28, 2016)

Ok. Al final le he dejado el zener de 15V. Muchas gracias papirrin.


----------



## maxee (Jul 28, 2016)

Puedes aumentar R6 para que el circuito quede mas "sencible"


----------



## DanielNR (Jul 29, 2016)

Efectivamente "maxee", estás en lo cierto. He ido aumentando la resistencia de R6 haciendo pruebas, hasta llegar a poner 2 resistencias en serie de 1,3 MΩ y 620KΩ, ya que no tengo ninguna del valor exacto que necesito. Y funciona perfectamente. Al primer toquecito funciona. Ahora sería interesante saber si se debe hacer alguna otra modificación al circuito para conectar varias bombillas en paralelo.
Muchas gracias en especial a "maxee" y "papirrin".
Un saludo.


----------



## papirrin (Jul 29, 2016)

huy se me olvido checar eso de las resistencias pero que bueno que quedo bien... y quizas cuando hagas el circuito en una placa puede que necesites volver a cambiar de valor esa resistencia.

para agregar mas bombillas lo que tienes que verificar que la suma de wats de estas no sea mayor que la capacidad del triac. y si es asi se podria poner varios .


----------



## DanielNR (Jul 29, 2016)

Muchas gracias "papirrin". Ahora estoy mirando la descripción del triac y me pone esto:
TRIAC 12A 600V TO-220 

Description
TRIAC, 12A, 600V, TO-220
Peak Repetitive Off-State Voltage, Vdrm:600V
Current Igt:70mA
RMS Current It:12A
Current Itsm @ 50Hz:95A
Holding Current:30mA
Voltage Vgt:1.5V
Peak Gate Power Pgm:5W
Operating Temperature Range:-40°C to +150°C
No. of Pins:3
SVHC:No SVHC
Case Style:TO-220
Current Itsm:95A
Current Itsm @ 60Hz:105A
Current t2+g-:35mA
Current t2-g+:70mA
Current t2-g-:35mA
Device Marking:BT138-600
Gate Trigger Current, Igt, (Q1), t2+g+:35mA
Termination Type:Through Hole
Thyristor/Triac Type:Triac
Voltage Vrrm:600V

El único dato en Watts, es el que he marcado en rojo. Pero no lo entiendo dado que la bombilla que yo utilicé es de 15 watts.


----------



## papirrin (Jul 29, 2016)

en teoria 12A x220v=2KW pero utilizandolo a lo maximo se necesita una buena refrigeracion. ahora 2640W/15W=176 bombillas


----------



## DanielNR (Ago 2, 2016)

Estupendo "papirrin". He descubierto que si mantengo el contacto con la chapa durante unos segundos, la bombilla comienza a parpadear rápidamente, hasta que dejo de tocarla. ¿Sería posible amortiguar esta especie de rebote de alguna manera?
Además hace poco se me ocurrió una cosa que les quiero comentar. El otro día vi en un centro comercial (en concreto en un lavabo), un interruptor táctil con un led azul que se encendía al apagarse la luz, a modo de referencia si te quedas a oscuras para volver a tocar y encender. Mi idea sería incorporar, al circuito que nos ocupa, un led que funcionase de una manera similar. Es decir que el led se mantuviera encendido siempre que nuestra lámpara estuviera apagada. ¿Qué circuito podríamos añadir para tal fin?
Gracias y saludos!!


----------



## papirrin (Ago 3, 2016)

para el antirrebote intenta poner un capacitor en el pin 2 del 555 de como 100nF y vas cambiando el valor. para el led pon un transistor pnp mas sus resistencias y el led en la salida que va al triac


----------



## DanielNR (Ago 3, 2016)

Perfecto, entonces tengo varias preguntas: 
¿El capacitor de 100nF puede ser de 63V? 
¿El transistor PNP podría ser un BC559?
¿Qué valores y cuántas resistencias debo añadirle al transistor?
¿Dónde iría exactamente colocado el transistor y sus resistencias?
¡Como siempre, mil gracias!


----------



## maxee (Ago 4, 2016)

Esta vez difiero en las respuestas papirrin que por sierto estas haciendo acá un asesoramiento muy completo. 

El 555 quedara oscilando inebitablente, aun con un capacitor en la pata 2. para que esa oscilacion no sea tan rapida se puede puentear R3. De esta manera la lampara oscilara si se mantiene tocando la chapa pero a una velocidad mucho menor (determinado por R1 y C3)


Para el led, se puede exprimir un poco mas al 4029: conectando la entrada up/down de este a Q1, el integrado (que en realidad es un contador) estaria pasando de 0 a 9 y de 9 a 0 con cada toque del tactil. Entonces Q1 a Q4 se pondran en alto o bajo todas simultaneamente. Hacemos esto porque una sola salida por si sola no es capaz de suministrar la corriente que requiere el led. Ahora solo resta conectar el led a las salidas Q1; Q2 y Q3


----------



## DanielNR (Ago 4, 2016)

Tal y como lo explicas suena algo engorroso. Un esquema con todas esas modificaciones no dejaría dudas. Cuando dices "Entonces Q1 a Q4 se pondran en alto o bajo ...", ¿quieres decir que Q1 se conecta a Q4? Además no comentas nada de las resistencias adicionales que debería llevar. Les prometo que seré yo el que compruebe el circuito final en la protoboard y comentaré los resultados.
¡Saludos!


----------



## papirrin (Ago 5, 2016)

por lo que comenta maxee del retardo... creo que concuerdo con el, la idea que tenia era mas o menos lo mismo, pero lo que comenta es mucho mejor.


con respecto al led yo tengo mis dudas que funcione, porque si la logica no me falla, cada 9 pulsaciones apagaria el led porque es binario. en fin... se puede probar la idea.

lo que yo sugiero es algo como esto... si gustas probar...


oops me equivoque con la R de 330 Ohms deberia ser algo como 1K2 perdon, para no cargar tanto la salida del integrado, podrias probar subiendo el valor del la de 10K hasta que corte y sature bien el transistor.

 a ver si se ve XD


----------



## DanielNR (Ago 5, 2016)

Comprobado: ambas resistencias quemadas.
Puse una de 1k2 que fue la primera en quemarse y luego una de 12K.


----------



## papirrin (Ago 5, 2016)

que raro no deberian quemarse puedes poner foto y que transistor usaste


----------



## DanielNR (Ago 5, 2016)

Ya he quitado las resistencias quemadas. He utilizado el que propuse. Un BC559B. Entiendo que el emisor va directo a fase de 220V, según el esquema.


----------



## papirrin (Ago 5, 2016)

va al positivo de la fuente, segun recuerdo era el neutro no? estaba invertido, en fin va donde estas alimentando el 555 y el 4029 o sea los +15v

si le metiste 220V debio haber explotado incluso el transistor y el led.


----------



## DanielNR (Ago 6, 2016)

Tienes razón. He realizado la prueba con varias resistencias: 10k, 12k, 15k, 22k y 56k. En todos los casos la bombilla y el led se encienden y se apagan a la vez, sin tocar la placa.


----------



## papirrin (Ago 6, 2016)

no deberian hacerlo al mismo tiempo algo esta mal.
puedes poner una foto
mientras enciende la bombilla el led estaria aoagado y viceversa.


----------



## DanielNR (Ago 6, 2016)

Ahora he dejado la de 12k conectada. Hace cosas muy raras. La bombilla se enciende y apaga sola. Al cabo de unos segundos hace intermitencias. Les muestro las fotos.


----------



## papirrin (Ago 6, 2016)

pues quita lo que agregaste y ve si funciona bien, si le metiste 220V, seguramente hubo daños colaterales a los demas circuitos, si funciona bien, mide cuanto voltaje hay en el pin Q1 cuando esta en alto.


----------



## DanielNR (Ago 6, 2016)

He quitado el led, el transistor PNP y las 2 resistencias. He comprobado el circuito y parece que va bien, es decir, se enciende y se apaga la bombilla cada vez que tocamos la chapita metálica. He medido el voltaje en Q1 cuando la bombilla está encendida. Estando encendida me da 2,18V y apagada 13,40V.


----------



## papirrin (Ago 6, 2016)

a ver prueba el transistor asi:

la punta que va de la resistencia de 12k a Q1 ponla a positivo (donde se alimenta el 555) y debe apagarse el led y despues la pones a tierra del 555 o donde sea tierra  y debe prenderse.


----------



## DanielNR (Ago 6, 2016)

La primera parte la he comprobado y es cierta. Es decir, la bombilla se enciende o se apaga cada vez que toco el metal, pero el led permanece apagado todo el tiempo. En cambio la segunda parte que me propones, nada más conectar a 220V el circuito, el led se enciende, todo el tiempo. Con mayor o menor intensidad pero siempre encendido, independientemente de si la bombilla está apagada o encendida.


----------



## DanielNR (Ago 8, 2016)

He vuelto a quitar el "circuito" adicional, led, transistor y resistencias para comprobar si funciona bien. Nada más enchufar se enciende la bombilla y aunque toque la chapa la luz hace una pequeña variación de luz, pero sigue encendida. He cambiado el 555, el 4029 y BT138 y sigue haciendo lo mismo.


----------



## maxee (Ago 8, 2016)

DATO: la lampara prende cuando la salida Q1 del 4029 está en 0.
Para que el LED encienda cuando la lampara esta apagada hay que usar un transistor NPN.


----------



## DanielNR (Ago 9, 2016)

papirrin dijo:


> para el antirrebote intenta poner un capacitor en el pin 2 del 555 de como 100nF y vas cambiando el valor. para el led pon un transistor pnp mas sus resistencias y el led en la salida que va al triac



Aquí se comentó en hacerlo con un transistor PNP


----------



## papirrin (Ago 9, 2016)

> Aquí se comentó en hacerlo con un transistor PNP



deberia funcionar con un PNP, pero algo no esta bien y se necesita ver por que...

preo podriamos intentarlo con unos NPN asi:d


el cuadro rojo va al Q1, y la alimentacion a los 13VDC eeeeehhh! no a los 220VACd, pueden ser los bc548 o similar


----------



## DanielNR (Ago 9, 2016)

No te preocupes, si todavía me queda por descubrir por qué ahora no funciona, independientemente del circuito "adicional" que propones. Pero es de agradecer.


----------



## DanielNR (Ago 9, 2016)

Ok! Primer objetivo alcanzado. Tenía roto uno de los cables que van a masa. Ahora el circuito vuelve a funcionar al primer toquecito, como antes. Le he agregado este último circuito que propones "papirrin". El led no se enciende en ningún momento. Y la bombilla permanece unos 4 segundos encendida y sin tocar nada se apaga sola. Creo que esta vez lo he conectado bien. Q1 cuadrado rojo corresponde al pin 6 del 4029 y los 13 voltios y pico los he sacado del extremo de la pata de la R1 (120K) que va al positivo del circuito. Y por supuesto, los emisores de ambos transistores BC548 unidos a masa.
Saludos y gracias!!


----------



## papirrin (Ago 9, 2016)

es probable y me temo que no es suficiente amperaje lo que proporciona la fuente sin regulador. porque en teoria deberia funcionar.


----------



## DanielNR (Ago 10, 2016)

Otra vez hay algo raro. He vuelto a quitar el circuito "adicional" de led, resistencias y transistores. He vuelto a comprobar el circuito otra vez y hace lo siguiente: al tocar la chapita, la bombilla se enciende, pero sólo durante 2 segundos. Sin tocar nada, se apaga sola.
Saludos.


----------



## DanielNR (Ago 13, 2016)

papirrin dijo:


> por lo que comenta maxee del retardo... creo que concuerdo con el, la idea que tenia era mas o menos lo mismo, pero lo que comenta es mucho mejor.
> 
> 
> con respecto al led yo tengo mis dudas que funcione, porque si la logica no me falla, cada 9 pulsaciones apagaria el led porque es binario. en fin... se puede probar la idea.
> ...



¡Hola a tod@s una vez más!
No encuentro una explicación a lo que le pasa al circuito. Lo último que le pasaba era que a los pocos segundos se apagaba la bombilla sin tocar nada. He cambiado el BT138 y ahora funciona al primer toque, como antes, y la bombilla permanece encendida hasta que se le da otro toquecito a la placa metálica y se apaga. Pensaba que se había estropeado el triac. Compruebo sus terminales y no hay cruce entre ninguno de sus pins. Vuelvo a poner el mismo triac que tenía inicialmente y funciona bien 
A parte de éste "incidente", me gustaría saber avanzar añadiendo el circuito "adicional" de resistencias, led y demás. 
¿Qué transistor sería el ideal para éste tipo de propósito? 
¿NPN o PNP?
Sea del tipo que sea, ¿cúal en concreto?
Mil gracias como siempre.
¡Saludos!



Ya he añadido el último circuito aconsejado, pero no funciona bien. Nada más conectar el enchufe el led se enciende. Y permanece así todo el rato. Le doy a la placa metálica y la bombilla se enciende durante poco más de 1 segundo se apaga haciendo pequeños destellos.


----------



## papirrin (Ago 14, 2016)

esa fuente segun calculis aproximados da unos 30 mA,  el led son 10mA el 555 10mA y el 4029 otros 10mA qie dan los 30mA de la fuente, hay que recalcular la fuente...


----------



## DanielNR (Ago 14, 2016)

Ok. ¿Podríamos empezar por esto ...?

Xc=1/2Π.F.C

En éste caso no sé si serían 220V a 50Hz o a 60Hz


----------



## DanielNR (Ago 14, 2016)

Quizá se podría añadir algo así:






¿Qué opinan?


----------



## papirrin (Ago 14, 2016)

DanielNR dijo:


> Ok. ¿Podríamos empezar por esto ...?
> 
> Xc=1/2Π.F.C
> 
> En éste caso no sé si serían 220V a 50Hz o a 60Hz



si asi se calcula, mas o menos... 

necesitamos unos 50mA, entonces necesitamos una reactancia equivalente a 4k7, entonces se necesita un capacitor de 680nF, si los calculos no me fallan y a probar XD

y supongo que en españa son 50Hz, aca en mexico son 60Hz


----------



## DanielNR (Ago 14, 2016)

Exactamente. El resultado sería directamente en ohmios. Quedaría algo así:

Xc =1 / 2 x 3,14 x 0.000000680F x 50Hz = 4683,402023229674 Ω

¿Es correcto? 
De todas formas ... ¿de dónde sacas los 680nF? Quiero decir ... ¿cómo sabes que es ese valor?
¿Y cómo podríamos continuar?
Saludos y mil gracias.


----------



## papirrin (Ago 14, 2016)

Necesitamos 50mA mas o menos
R=v*i
R=220*.05=4400=4k7
Esa es la equivalencia y con ese dato y la formula se despeja C porque sabemos las frecuencia y la reactancia. 
Entonces el capacitor que esta en la fuente lo sustituyes por el de 680 y pruebas si aguanta el led sin que haga cosas raras aunque no le pongas transistores todavía.
Edito: obvio que pones un led con las resistencia de 1k2 en serie alimentado con los 13v y tierra.


----------



## DanielNR (Ago 15, 2016)

He mirado en la tienda de electrónica donde suelo ir y tienen condensadores de 680nF, pero como máximo de 400V. Supongo que también me serviría.
Por otro lado entiendo que ese valor de 4k7 es teórico, quiero decir que no se aplica al circuito físicamente. Por tanto las únicas variaciones al circuito serían:

-Sustituir el condensador de 470nF/600V por uno de 680nF/400V.
-Agregar el led y su resistencia de 1k2.

Gracias. Saludos.


----------



## papirrin (Ago 15, 2016)

de ese valor de 4k7 no estamos hablando de una resistencia ceramica, estamos hablando de una reactancia capacitiva que se logra con un capacitor y corriente alterna, o sea que el capacitor se va a comportar como si fuera una resistencia con la ventaja que no disipa potencia o calor.
y si sirve ese de 400v porque es superior a los 220v que estamos metiendo.
y si solo sustituimos el de 470nf por el de 680nf con la finalidad de incrementar la capacidad de la fuente en coreiente de 30mA a 50mA. y si ponemos al circuito un led con su resistencia entre el positivo de 13v y tierra solo para probar que prenda el led y el circuito funcione correctamente y si funciona agregamos los transistores o un solo transistor para lograr que encienda cuando el foco este apagado y se apague el led cuando el foco este encendido.


----------



## DanielNR (Ago 23, 2016)

Hola de nuevo!
He sustituido el condensador de 470nF por otro de 680nF. He comprobado el circuito primero sin el led y sin su resistencia. Nada más conectar el enchufe, se enciende la bombilla. Luego toco la chapa metálica y se apaga. A partir de ahí, va bien. En la segunda parte de la prueba, he añadido el led y su resistencia. Nada más conectar el enchufe se enciende el led y la bombilla está apagada. Al tocar la chapa metálica se enciende la bombilla, pero el led permanece también encendido (aunque en la foto no se vea claro). Es una pena porque todo el circuito va perfecto salvo el maldito led. 
Saludos!


----------



## papirrin (Ago 23, 2016)

no te entendi muy bien, pusiste el led y su resistencia entre el positivo 13v y tierra, y el led se queda prendido siempre, pero el foco se apaga correctamente si pulsas la chapita?

si es asi esta funcionando perfecto, solo es cuestion de agregar el transistor al led, como puse en el esquema-


----------



## maxee (Ago 23, 2016)

No se apaga por que está conectado a la alimentacion, esa era la prueba que tenias que hacer para verificar que la fuente pueda entregar la corriente necesaria para todo el conjunto. 

Ahora solo resta conectar el led en el lugar correspondiente. Con un transistor, o como en la imagen.


----------



## papirrin (Ago 24, 2016)

En ese esquema que juntas las salidas,  no se queman? Es decir mientras una está en alto y otra en bajo, ¿no están cortocircuitandose?


----------



## DanielNR (Ago 24, 2016)

He comprobado el circuito con las resistencias y led que se propuso anteriormente. El led no se enciende en ningún momento. En cambio la bombilla va a la perfección.
Saludos


----------



## papirrin (Ago 24, 2016)

puedes poner una imagen lo mas clara posible de los transistores, para ver si veo algo raro...


----------



## maxee (Ago 24, 2016)

No, no se queman por que todas estaran en alto o bajo, para esto es que se conecto la entrada up/down a Q1.

En el esquema de los dos transistores (ultima imagen) yo pondria: R3 22k; R4 puenteada; R1 47K y agregaria una R de pull down en la base del transistor de 33k (de la base a masa)


----------



## papirrin (Ago 25, 2016)

Oh ya...  no me percate de ese cambio con respecto al original... muy ingenioso...


----------



## DanielNR (Ago 25, 2016)

He hecho la última modificación que propones "maxee". Tanto la bombilla como led se encienden y se apagan a la vez, al toque de la chapa metálica.
Saludos!


----------



## maxee (Ago 25, 2016)

Aah. para que apague uno y prenda el otro. va el led a masa en vez de a positivo. o tambien podes agregar otro de otro color a masa y uno prende mientras el otro está apagado y viceversa.


----------



## papirrin (Ago 25, 2016)

> o tambien podes agregar otro de otro color a masa y uno prende mientras el otro está apagado y viceversa.


hay bicolores bipolares


----------



## DanielNR (Ago 26, 2016)

maxee dijo:


> Aah. para que apague uno y prenda el otro. va el led a masa en vez de a positivo. o tambien podes agregar otro de otro color a masa y uno prende mientras el otro está apagado y viceversa.



El led a masa ... ok, pero Q2, Q3 y Q4 ... ¿dónde se conectan? ¿puede ser al positivo del circuito?


----------



## papirrin (Ago 26, 2016)

nada mas invierte el led... XD


----------



## DanielNR (Ago 26, 2016)

Si sólo invierto el led, éste no se enciende.


----------



## papirrin (Ago 26, 2016)

mmm, bueno si no enciende entonces no XD...

supongo que se refiere a esto...


----------



## DanielNR (Ago 26, 2016)

Ok. Ya lo he hecho tal y como lo expones "papirrin". Al principio parece que funciona bien. Pero no sé porqué después de enchufar y desenchufar varias veces, no actúa correctamente. Quizá tenga un falso contacto.
¡Gracias por todas las rectificaciones!
¡Saludos!


----------



## papirrin (Ago 26, 2016)

> Ok. Ya lo he hecho tal y como lo expones "papirrin". Al principio parece que funciona bien. Pero no sé porqué después de enchufar y desenchufar varias veces, no actúa correctamente. Quizá tenga un falso contacto.



a ver si entiendo, conectas el circuito a la red electrica y la desconectas varias veces y deja de funcionar? y no vuelve a funcionar, ¿se muere totalmente y tienes que volver a poner componentes nuevos? o en ocasiones funciona bien...

si entiendo bien quizas conectas y desconectas antes de que se descarguen los capacitores y el 4029ab que esta latcheado hace cosas raras... eso supongo, en teoria no es un circuito que sea muy estable eh! es decir es para hacerlo como practica y no para comercializarlo.


----------



## DanielNR (Ago 26, 2016)

Lo que quiero decir es que no funciona correctamente después de hacer varias pruebas. AL principio parecía que sí. Es decir nada más conectar el enchufe a la red el led se enciende y la bombilla está apagada. A continuación toco la chapa y se enciende la bombilla y se apaga el led. Hasta ahí todo correcto. Pero después desconecto y vuelvo a conectar el enchufe y se enciende la bombilla directamente o no se enciende nada. También sucede que al enchufar se enciende el led, la bombilla está apagada y al tocar la chapa se enciende la bombilla y el led sigue encendido.
Mi idea no era comercializarlo, era para ponerlo en un parking privado, pero nada más. 
¿Cómo se podría hacer algo más estable?
¡Muchas gracias!


----------



## maxee (Ago 26, 2016)

Auto reset . con probar no se pierde nada. con esto la lampara siempre estara prendida al conectar 220, y espero se solucione el problema comentado


----------



## DanielNR (Ago 27, 2016)

He comprobado la última modificación que expones "maxee", pero no hace lo que comentas.  Es decir nada más conectar el enchufe a la red el led se enciende y la bombilla está apagada. A continuación toco la chapa y se enciende la bombilla y se apaga el led. Con esto quiero decir que la lámpara no está siempre encendida. El comportamiento del circuito es bastante similar a "la anterior versión".
Saludos


----------



## DanielNR (Ago 27, 2016)

maxee dijo:


> Auto reset . con probar no se pierde nada. con esto la lampara siempre estara prendida al conectar 220, y espero se solucione el problema comentado



Después de la última modificación, he comprobado que si uno el preset enable (pin 1) con el carry in (pin 5), el circuito parece actuar de una manera más estable.
Saludos.


----------



## papirrin (Ago 27, 2016)

Y si cambiamos ese 4029 por un flipflop simple,  en realidad ese 4029 esta emulando uno
Me parece que un 4027 serviría.


----------



## DanielNR (Ago 27, 2016)

Un 4027 ...  Estoy dispuesto a comprobarlo.
En cuanto a las conexiones al 4027, serían diferentes del 4029.
¿Qué diferencia habría respecto al circuito anterior?


----------



## papirrin (Ago 27, 2016)

el 4029 es un encapsulado de varios flipflops que se diseño para contar en forma binaria o decimal, en ese circuito lo adaptaron como un flipflop por alguna razon para mi deswconocida, quizas porque no sabian de los flipflops, porque les sobraba, o simplemente porque les dio la gana.
el 4027 es un conmutador que quedaria perfecto como se requiere en el circuito, como dato hace un buen tiempo use un FFPP para una herramienta y el circuito fue bastante estable segun recuerdo.

si tengo chance hoy hago la simulacion y te paso el diseño con el flipflop.


----------



## DanielNR (Ago 27, 2016)

Ok. Te lo agradezco. Prometo mostrar los resultados.
Saludos.


----------



## papirrin (Ago 27, 2016)

si no me equivoque seria mas o menos asi:



pones en la alimentacion del 555 un capacitor de 100nF lo mas cercas posible, y en el 4027 tambien, eso en esos integrados es bastante util para estabilizarlos.

estoy omitiendo lo del triac, la fuente de alimentacion y lo del sensor de touch.,

espero se entienda y probemos XD


----------



## alete666 (Nov 4, 2016)

maxee dijo:


> tengo un video en youtube donde muestro un circuito que prende una lampara de 220Vca con un sensor táctil, la parte de fuente y sensor táctil te sirve, la salida del 555 la pones en la entrada de tu flip flop. (que es lo mismo que hice yo, solo que no tenia ningún F/F a mano y use otro integrado que para el caso es lo mismo)
> espero te sirva un saludo
> (adelantar el video hasta los últimos segundos donde esta el circuito)
> 
> https://youtu.be/okQ8HgpCZPY



Andabas por aca max??? jajajajaja, soy *Alete Loza*, y estoy testeando tu circuito; pero me titila el led; es decir que mantengo tocando la chapita con el dedo y parpadea el led, y a veces tengo que tocar 2 veces la chapa para que se encienda el led  ¿por que será?
Gracias!!!


----------



## alete666 (Nov 5, 2016)

DanielNR dijo:


> Efectivamente "maxee", estás en lo cierto. He ido aumentando la resistencia de R6 haciendo pruebas, hasta llegar a poner 2 resistencias en serie de 1,3 MΩ y 620KΩ, ya que no tengo ninguna del valor exacto que necesito. Y funciona perfectamente. Al primer toquecito funciona. Ahora sería interesante saber si se debe hacer alguna otra modificación al circuito para conectar varias bombillas en paralelo.
> Muchas gracias en especial a "maxee" y "papirrin".
> Un saludo.



Hola *DanielNR* me podrias aclarar de cuantos watts son las resistencias que haz cambiado??? (y a R6 = 270KΩ ha cuanto lo estas manejando??? ¿a 1,8M??
Gracias!! (porque tambien lo estoy testeando y tengo que tocarlo 2 o 3 veces para que encienda el led, y además parpadea si se deja el dedo sobre el sensor


----------



## maxee (Nov 9, 2016)

aca ando, lo del parpadeo lo habiamos solucionado sacando una resistencia, la que va del pin 7 al 6 del 555 , esos dos pines quedarian unidos.

para mas sensibilidad aumentamos otra ressitencia, la que comenta daniel. otro punto importante es la polaridad con la que se alimenta el circuito, neutro y fase. debe ser correcta para que la sensibilidad no se vea afectada

(las resistencias son todas de 1/4W)


----------



## alete666 (Nov 14, 2016)

maxee dijo:


> aca ando, lo del parpadeo lo habiamos solucionado sacando una resistencia, la que va del pin 7 al 6 del 555 , esos dos pines quedarian unidos.
> 
> para mas sensibilidad aumentamos otra ressitencia, la que comenta daniel. otro punto importante es la polaridad con la que se alimenta el circuito, neutro y fase. debe ser correcta para que la sensibilidad no se vea afectada
> 
> (las resistencias son todas de 1/4W)



Bueno, voy a verlo en estos días cuando ande libre de circuitos y trabajo jajajajajaja; actualmente no lo puse a 220v (AC), sino que lo estoy haciendo en una fuente (DC), o sea que del zener para adelante le estaba dando (ojo, sin el zener) y a veces tenia que tocarlo 2 veces para que encendiera; la de R6 = 270K se le modificaba a un valor mayor para la sensibilidad al tocarlo???


----------



## maxee (Nov 19, 2016)

ojo que aislarlo de RED le quita mucha sencibilidad, de hecho lo quise usar en un sistema ininterrumpido con baterias y LED´s y si no había RED no se podía prender la luz, ni apagarla si ésta estaba prendida. perdia toda sencibilidad.


----------



## alete666 (Nov 23, 2016)

maxee dijo:


> ojo que aislarlo de RED le quita mucha sencibilidad, de hecho lo quise usar en un sistema ininterrumpido con baterias y LED´s y si no había RED no se podía prender la luz, ni apagarla si ésta estaba prendida. perdia toda sencibilidad.



Entonces le agrego lo demás y pruebo??? (a red)


----------

